# RCD-510 Hacks?



## sidak (Aug 9, 2004)

Are there any hacks out there for the RCD-510. I basically want to change it from that "digital clock" to an Analog Clock when the radio is off. Seems all the fun stuff is for the RNS radio


----------



## Mr.Timewise (Feb 3, 2010)

Are you suggesting that the RNS-510 can show an analog appearing clock instead of the digital time when it is "idle/off"?


----------



## Derred (May 16, 2020)

*work*

its very nice


----------

